

FreeBSD support is coming to Docker - tachion
https://github.com/docker/docker/issues/13592

======
tachion
The work can be observed here:
[https://github.com/kvasdopil/docker/blob/freebsd-
compat/FREE...](https://github.com/kvasdopil/docker/blob/freebsd-
compat/FREEBSD-PORTING.md)

